# Vanguard Demo Sale



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

We have two 14' Vanguard Self-Bailing demo rafts for sale. They are both blue/gray color and in excellent condition. $2499 each. Call 707-766-8070 or got to Clavey Paddlesports | Sea Kayaks, Stand Up Paddleboards, Avon Rafts, Thule Roof Racks | Petaluma, Sonoma County, Ca.


----------

